# What do you do when you go on holiday?



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Im looking for some advice on what to do with my birds whilst on holiday....

I have one female cockatiel and one budgie.

I have a family member who could come in and feed/water them both but wouldnt be able to stay much longer than half an hour.

Or...

The same family member could take them in her house. My only concern here is she has two fairly excitable terriers. When they are in my flat with the birds they are ok. But thats with us watching and only ever for an hour maximum.

I have looked into pet sitters, but the cheapest i have found is £20 for an hour or £40 per day.

Im away for 8 days.

What would you advise?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Having the friend come in to feed them during the day should be fine as they'll have each other to talk to. As long as your friend talks to them while they're caring for them they should be OK for 8 days.


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you!

Would that be better than the birds going to stay with them?

The cockatiel usually comes out at least every other day for a good hour or so...... will it be a problem is she cant whilst im away?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think it would be better if she stayed in a place she knows, she might get scared going to a strange house with two dogs that she's not used to on top of the fact that you'll be missing. She should be fine fore 8 days but don't be surprised if she's mad at you the first couple days after you get back. Tiels have amazing memories and can hold grudges.


----------



## lisadavidson (Jun 8, 2011)

where abouts do you live? is there anyone else that you know who would stay in your house without dogs? lol
i know a guy in mansfield who has a bird store keeps them while owners are away. 

lisa


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

FroggySam said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Im looking for some advice on what to do with my birds whilst on holiday....
> 
> ...


Well,

I'm in the process of packing right now, will be heading to UK and France for 10 days in July and I'm leaving them with my parents.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> where abouts do you live? is there anyone else that you know who would stay in your house without dogs? lol
> i know a guy in mansfield who has a bird store keeps them while owners are away.


I'm in the US...I know of bird stores out here though that will board your birds while you go on vacation. I'd feel more comfortable leaving them there then with a friend with dogs to be honest.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Make sure you trust your friend.


----------



## FroggySam (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi

Thanks everyone.

The freind is my mum who lives 10 minutes away from me so hopefully she will pop in morning and evening.

Roxy - im fully prepared for a full on teenage mood from Kirby. She gets a sulk on even when i take things away from her because she really cant eat them - no matter how much she tries! lol


----------

